# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqipëria Tjetër, Fshati ku përplasen dy kohë

## Akuamarini

- Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqipëria tjetër, qyteti fantazmë - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

----------


## Akuamarini

Të humbur në mes të askundit - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme





90 komentime
gio ss 79

te gjithve na vjen keq me fjal po nuk menon kush me than  po ti nimojm un jam i pari si jap 1000 euro per kta njerez﻿


suela ziu

ku eshte ky dreq shteti ku esht ??? shiko cfare behet ? pa shtepi , pa frigorifer pa tv ,pfffff kush mendon per kta o zzot ,politikanet e kan mendjen te zien te grien﻿

----------


## Akuamarini

"Iba, fshati i harruar nga shteti"  nga Jona Mançellari

----------


## Akuamarini

Reportazh - Të vetëm mes malesh - Fshati Kalis, Kukës

----------


## Akuamarini

FOKUS: SRRIQJA, FSHATI I MBETUR NJE SHEKULL PAS

----------


## Akuamarini

Fshati, që nuk është as në hartë... - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

----------


## Akuamarini

FSHATI I IZOLUAR BANORET E SHTYLLES NE KORÇE TE LENE NE HARRESE LAJM

----------


## Akuamarini

VARFERIA NE VEND JETA E NJE FAMILJEJE TE VARFER NE FSHATIN PRISKE TE TIRANES LAJM

----------


## Akuamarini

GRAMSH, FAMILJA HOXHA NE VARFERI EKSTREME 6 PJESTARE JETOJNE ME 5 MIJE LEKE TE REJA NE MUAJ

----------


## Akuamarini

Gjurmë Shqiptare - Në terr për 15 vjet










(Cudi shqiptare) Kur dritat mungojne prej 15 vjetesh ndodh qe ne nje fshat, banoret te harrojne kush ka qene presidenti apo kryeministri i fundit qe kane pare ne ekranin e shtepise se tyre. Ne realitetin shqiptar ku ata shfaqen gjithkund duket e pamundur. E pra nuk eshte keshtu. Ndiqni te plote videon e dokumentarit te gazetarit Marin Mema, Ne terr per 15 vjet

----------


## Akuamarini

FANJA, FSHATI I HARRUAR NGA TE GJITHE BANORET JETOJNE NE KUSHTE EKSTREME, SI NE MESJETE

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqipëria tjetër, historia e një fshati të humbur - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme
Një pamje e zymtë të shfaqet vetëm disa qindra metra, pasi devijojmë nga rruga nacionale që të drejton për në Peshkopi. Shtëpitë e para i përkasin Melanit, një fshat thuajse i braktisur.

----------


## Akuamarini

"Shqipëria Tjetër": Braktisja e Labërisë - Top Channel Albania - Shqiperia tjeter
Labëria është një ndër zonat më të njohura në Shqipëri, por kjo nuk i ka shërbyer për të qenë në vëmendjen shtetërore, duke patur minimalisht një infrastrukture të denjë rrugore.

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqipëria tjetër, të jetosh pa asgjë - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

Bilishti mbetet pas, ndërsa rruga dredhon si një busull e prishur. Asnjë tabelë nuk të tregon nga duhet të shkosh apo të marrësh për në fshatin Vernik, duhet të pyesësh për të mos përfunduar nuk dihet se ku i ngatërruar e i humbur. Janë 5 kilometra që sigurisht nuk e njohin asfaltin e që të drejtojnë për në fshatin kufitar.

----------


## Akuamarini

‘Humbëm shpresën’/ Braktiset Torovica në Lezhë, banorët nxjerrin banesat në shitje dhe kërkojnë azil


Publikuar 8 shtator. 2018
Fshati Torovicë në Lezhë ka nisur të boshatiset. Dhjetra familje kanë braktisur fshatin dhe janë larguar, duke kërkuar azil drejt vendeve të BE-së, e të tjerë po bëhen gati të ikin. Mungesa e infrastrukturës rrugore, papunësia dhe varfëria e thellë po nxit ikjen masive të banorëve të kësaj zone. Këta të fundit thonë se e kanë humbur shpresën, ndaj e cilësojnë si të pashmangshëm këtë largim.

Në zonë konstatojnë se shumë shtëpi janë vënë në shitje, pasi banorët duan të ikin. Torovica ndodhet 17 km larg qytetit të Lezhës, por udhëtimi është mjaft i vështirë, pasi rruga ka degraduar plotësisht, duke e bërë thuajse të pakalueshme. Teksa largohesh nga Torovica merr me vete këto pamje të rinjsh që presin pak para për të blerë një biletë e të largohen si azilkërkues në vendet e BE-së.

----------


## Akuamarini

FSHATI ME NJE FAMILJE KRUSHOVA NE KORÇE KREJTESISHT E BRAKTISUR NGA BANORET LAJM

----------


## Akuamarini

Gjendja e mjerueshme e familjes Spaho nga fshati Belorta i Korçës

----------


## Akuamarini

Fushë-Krujë, rrugët prej 15 vitesh në gjendje të mjeruar
FUSHE-KRUJE- Rruga që lidh katër fshatra në zonën e Fushë-Krujës është në gjendje të mjeruar. Fshatrat Muriqan, Bilaj, Mazhe dhe Mallkuç prej vitesh udhëtojnë me shumë vështirësi drejt njëri-tjetrit dhe drejt akseve kryesore.

----------


## Akuamarini

BRAKTISET MALESIA E GORES NE KORÇE,FSHATRAT NE KETO ZONA KANE MBETUR ME PAK SHTEPI LAJM

----------

